# kayak coarse fishing



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Up until today I have been a land based angler using mostly maggots and coarse fishing techniques. TheYarra river (city) and the Paterson river have been two of my favoured targets with great results, I figure using the berley and feeder cage technique in a kayak will lead to some great action. Has anyone taken there coarse fishing skills into the kayak and what have been the results. I know a lot of guys here like the soft plastics and talk of bait will have them paddling in the opposite direction but as a land based bod its been a winner for me. I will be happy to trade in my oily smelly berley for lures and soft plastics but boy those little wriggly maggots take some beating as a bait and if anybody has a better bait than live earthworm SHOW ME! Tomorrow I will have a kayak and I will always have an open mind. Let me know what you think..more importantly what works.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

squizzy, in my earlier days in the UK, I was a 'coarse' fisherman. What I remember was 13 foot rods 2lb line very small hooks sizes from 22 to 18 and loads of inedible fish. Needless to say non of this tackle would be suitable for yak fishing. Having said that I have used waggler floats and maggots successfully for garfish and would say with a short rod and sliding float rig could be adapted very well for the yak. The main coarse technique is loads of specialised groundbait which of coarse works exceptionally anywhere.
Best of luck

Ian


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ian said:


> I was a 'coarse' fisherman.
> 
> Ian


Ian rest assured there are coarse fisherman in the kayak fraternity of AKFF.

A camp trip and a few grogs and nothing is sacred, and a lot of fun :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't had a shave for a few days - very coarse!!
and with my ******* language - very coarse!!
and my fishing - only coarse!!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sure some of the techniques would translate, but there is a fundamental difference, to me anyway.

Coarse fishing is about bringing the fish to you, effectively turning your spot on the river bank into a fishy spot.

Yak fishing is more about mobility, moving yourself into a fishy spot.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

squizzy,

i used to be a coarse fisherman back in SA, was in the safwaa and all but since movng to qld and particularly after getting the yak baitfishing has come to an end. we used to use all the gear back home and it was a very good way to fish.

i think fishing from the kayak opens many more doors to you and thus enables you to use lures successfully in rivers and impoundments,
its easier, cleaner, more active and generally weeds out the larger fish. in all honesty i cant really see myself using bait unless im land based and even then i doubt it,

im sure the fish down in vic will cooperate especially redfin, bream, trout, flaties, snapper etc.

but in relation to the original question the coarse techniqies will work from a yak, just remember you cant get up and stretch fror your seatbox and umbrella in a yak hehe

good luck with it all'


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Squizzy and welcome mate.... looking forward to your trip reports. are you planning on fishing these same areas,yarra (city) and patterson river in the Yak still ?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Howdy y knot, being a Frankston lad Im very keen to hit Sunnyside after reading some of the success and mayhem you have enjoyed amoungst the nudesters. Been harasing the kayak guy so hopefully I will be on the water tonite otherwise its tomorrow. Hit Billfisher for some sp's but would like to meet up and have a go with baits aswell. In the past Ive used pippi's and pillies but this is all new to me and am very excited by the prospect of it all. Let me know if you are going 4 a fish, fingers crossed my roof racks will have a yak on them.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya Squizzy ... keep your eye on trips section as this will tell you when and where peoples are going out. 
hoping to get out tommorrow early AM from sunnyside ( expecting this area will be a little bit sheltered to the 15 knot winds forcast.

I have been fishing with baits and SP's as well as lures for the paddle out to fishing spot. only ever use pillies for bait and have caught some nice fish with BUT i am definietly fazing out the baits and will only use SP's they are awesome (just gotta use up my freezer stock of pillies)...

Anyway, hope to see you out there mate, as im working i gotta be packing it all up by 8am so will be getting on the water reel early.


----------

